# Transferring money from Irish Acc to uk Acc



## maggiemay07 (20 Mar 2007)

Hi, not sure if this has been asked but I cant find a thread anywhere.

I am moving home from the UK to Ireland in a few weeks but want to keep my account open in the UK as it is linked to my childs savings account that cant be touched till 18yrs old. I want to continue saving in it regularly.

Is there anyway I can make monthly transfers from Irish acc to my UK acc and anyone knows how much it costs?


----------



## half scot (20 Mar 2007)

I transferred money from my PTSB acc to a HSBC acc in NI in 2005 and I physically had to go into the branch and do it. I think they transferred it by swift so it took a couple days and only cost 50cent!
Can't do on-line international transfers with PTSB(you must go into the branch) but I heard rumours that you maybe can with AIB


----------



## hotlips (20 Mar 2007)

Yes. You can do it online with AIB.
"Non-urgent Euro payment to any EU Member State (excluding Republic of Ireland), Norway, Iceland and Liechtenstein.  Valid IBAN and SWIFT Address/BIC are mandatory.  The maximum payment amount is EUR 5000.00"
You actually make the transfer in euros and it's converted on arrival in your Sterling account.

If you want to specify an exact Sterling amount and send it in Sterling, there is a charge for that. That would be a Standard Paylink payment. I believe it would cost €15 with AIB.

(I have no connection with AIB. I'm just a customer.)


----------



## maggiemay07 (20 Mar 2007)

hi thanks for the replies.
E15 for a transfer? I want to making monthly ones as I am currrently doing so that will add up.
Will look into it more no I know its possible.
I suppose I could just sent a cheque each month......


----------



## BrenG (20 Mar 2007)

Just out of curiousity why can the savings account not be touched until aged 18? Similar account in RoI if in the childs name can be accessed at any time by the child. Is this a type of trust account?


----------



## hotlips (20 Mar 2007)

maggiemay07 said:


> hi thanks for the replies.
> E15 for a transfer? I want to making monthly ones as I am currrently doing so that will add up.
> Will look into it more no I know its possible.
> I suppose I could just sent a cheque each month......


 
That's only if you want to specify an exact sterling amount. You might need to do that if you were paying a bill or something. As it's for your own savings purposes, it probably doesn't matter to you if it ends up being £100 one month, £96 the next, £105 the next etc.
So, just do the transfer in € and it's free. So, you just transfer €150 for example every month and pay no charge.


----------



## maggiemay07 (20 Mar 2007)

BrenG said:


> Just out of curiousity why can the savings account not be touched until aged 18? Similar account in RoI if in the childs name can be accessed at any time by the child. Is this a type of trust account?


 
its like a fund the goverment gave every child born after 2003, I think. Cant remember the name of it now. Get £250 when born & another at 7yrs. Goes into a acc in childs name but can only be touched when they reach 18yrs.
you are meant to save towards college etc for them.


----------



## maggiemay07 (20 Mar 2007)

hotlips said:


> That's only if you want to specify an exact sterling amount. You might need to do that if you were paying a bill or something. As it's for your own savings purposes, it probably doesn't matter to you if it ends up being £100 one month, £96 the next, £105 the next etc.
> So, just do the transfer in € and it's free. So, you just transfer €150 for example every month and pay no charge.


 

ah great, thanks for that. One less thing to mark off the to do list !


----------

